# 1990 Doug Bradbury Manitou w/early fork



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Frame: 18" '90 Manitou by DB
Serial Number: None
Fork: First Generation DB Manitou 
Weight: 26.9lbs
Headset: Deore XT
Stem: DB Manitou
Bars: Answer Hyperlite
Grips: Ritchey True 
Shifters: Deore XT M732
Brake Levers: Deore XT M735
Brakes: Grafton Speed Controllers
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT w/Manitou band
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
Crankset: Cook Brothers Racing
BB: Cook Bros. Custom Width
Hubset: DB Manitou Custom 145, 118
Rims: MAVIC M231
Tires: Specialized Hardpack 2.2
Pedals: Deore XT M737
Seatpost: IRD
Saddle: San Marco Concor Perforated








The famous billet stem:





Early fork:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

sooooooooo nice!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice Pics Dave- great bike!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Awsome. Did it come complete with all the DB parts or did you have to source those.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Rad.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

v.cool, and being ridden too.

Is the purple flower in the pictures the same as the one on the head tube? What is its relevance to DB - CO state flower?


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

were these prone to cracking like the later ones?


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> v.cool, and being ridden too.
> 
> x2 Dave.
> 
> Is the purple flower in the pictures the same as the one on the head tube? What is its relevance to DB - CO state flower?


The head badge flower is in fact the CO state flower, a Columbine, which is not what the ons in the pic are but close enough for gov't work as they say.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yowsa.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

even said:


> were these prone to cracking like the later ones?


I don't think these had the problems that the later Answer bikes had with the Easton ProGram tubing. Thicker walled tubing on these.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Awsome. Did it come complete with all the DB parts or did you have to source those.


I only changed out the shifters which were the 1990 "push-push" shifters and the tires. Everything else is as I got it. The previous owner was a wealthy guy in So Cal that bought it for road trips to Moab with his friends. It didn't get much use. It's a fun one to ride. First thing I noticed was the very wide Q factor. I'm not sure what the BB spindle is, but it's huge.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MABman said:


> The head badge flower is in fact the CO state flower, a Columbine, which is not what the ons in the pic are but close enough for gov't work as they say.


Cool. I didn't know that. I was thinking the flowers in the photo were lupines but on second glance I don't think they are.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan lee said:


> Nice Pics Dave- great bike!


Thanks "Yannicky"!  I just recently learned the correct pronunciation.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool FB. So what's the story on the hubs? Any close ups? And the wide Q? Is that because of chain stay clearance?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice.

Here's a close up of the Manitou head tube decal.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice FB, nice. How'd it ride for ya?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Very cool FB. So what's the story on the hubs? Any close ups? And the wide Q? Is that because of chain stay clearance?


Thanks. Yeah, I realized I didn't take any pictures of the hubs. I'll have to take some as they're kinda neat, as well as measure the Q factor. I do know the shell is 90mm wide vs the standard 68 or 73.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice FB, nice. How'd it ride for ya?


Ride was actually really nice. Felt nice and solid with a good feel uphill and down. Cranks felt wide right off the bat, but didn't notice after a while. Elastomers gave out on me towards the end of the ride so I need to rebuild the fork and put some fresh rubber in there and get some more miles in. Anxious to ride it again, it's a fun one. All Manitou ride! 

dirtdrop, nice headtube shot. Did you find original decals or is that a remake? Wouldn't mind some fresh decals for the top tube on mine.

Oh, and this is the only black one I've ever seen. Anyone else seen one?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw a black one at a race in Nor Cal back in 90-91. Cow Mountain Classic in Clear Lake. He, I and some guy on a Green Ventana had an epic battle for mid pack sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I don't think these had the problems that the later Answer bikes had with the Easton ProGram tubing. Thicker walled tubing on these.


Nice bike!

They did crack, just not so much at the headtube.

From somewhere else here,


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> dirtdrop, nice headtube shot. Did you find original decals or is that a remake? Wouldn't mind some fresh decals for the top tube on mine.


Gilm on RB did mine. He should still have the file.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> Gilm on RB did mine. He should still have the file.


Your headtube decal is different than mine, did Gil just do his own thing on that or is that a copy of a later original?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> They did crack, just not so much at the headtube.
> 
> ...


Interesting fix on that! The difference though is that on the earlier, pre-Answer frames I don't think a crack is a to be expected...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Your headtube decal is different than mine, did Gil just do his own thing on that or is that a copy of a later original?


Its a direct copy, I sent you an email.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Interesting fix on that!


It was the standard fix, ie they did it a lot.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Top bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

Incredible bike, nice find!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Am I the only one to find that stem really intriguing, to the point of asking for more pics?

Cool bike FB, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> It was the standard fix, ie they did it a lot.


huh. Never heard of this issue, but I guess there aren't many around. Sure is an ugly fix! Anybody know what the estimated is on the number of frames Doug made?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Am I the only one to find that stem really intriguing, to the point of asking for more pics?
> 
> Cool bike FB, thanks for sharing!


Thanks Mendon. I can get more pics. I know doublecentury has made a copy or two so I know he has good pics. 

It's basically carved out of a chunk of aluminum. Not light, not too stiff, but neat looking.

I measured the Q factor and got about 197mm. The chainline is still good though with the wide rear hub. No dish on the rear wheel and tons of tire clearance too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

felixdelrio said:


> Top bike! :thumbsup:


Thanks.

BTW, PM me if you ever come across a nice old Funk.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Bushpig estimates about 300.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll add mine too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> I'll add mine too.


hot.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Real nice early versions of DB handiwork.

Great looking bikes both of them.

One of the differences between the Bradbury and the Answer bikes.was the aluminum tubing.

The Bradbury bikes were 6061 whereas the Answer bikes used a proprietary Easton tube set.

Probably one of the reasons the Answer bikes seem to crack more often. That and the fact that the easton tube set pushed the envelope of "thin" led to a lighter "race day" purpose built bike. The compromise was long term reliability 

the Bradbury bikes, for the amount built, seem to stand up better. Not to mention all the special touches.... 





either way both bikes are cool for their designed intended purpose.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Never heard of this issue, but I guess there aren't many around.


I know of two, maybe three. And then there is this one,

http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1990_Manitou_Rigid.html


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Almost seems like a crime to put paint on one of those.

DB's are so sick, almost as sick as Cunninghams. I have always had a softspot for aluminum bikes from DB and C-ham.

Can you go into any more detail about the geometry/handling?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> Almost seems like a crime to put paint on one of those.
> 
> DB's are so sick, almost as sick as Cunninghams. I have always had a softspot for aluminum bikes from DB and C-ham.
> 
> Can you go into any more detail about the geometry/handling?


Yeah, they're kinda similar, but then kinda not. Both bikes had lots and lots of thought put into them, both early handmade aluminum at a time when steel was much more common, but pretty different results.

It seems that lots of these had paint, even the ones you might think are bare aluminum, they actually are painted silver. At least from what I've seen which admittedly isn't a whole lot of them. Nik's bike was also originally painted I think a navy blue (which, by the way looks great! So clean).

As for handling, I don't have a lot of time on it, but the bike felt good all around. Very stable and solid but also quick. Grafton brakes worked very well - one finger braking, no problem. I have to say I was impressed with it on technical downhills, but one ride isn't enough to get a good feel. I like to get a few in on it at least. Climbed great too with the good lateral stiffness. After riding modern 5" FS bikes which are much more biased towards the downhill portion of the trail, it's always a treat to climb on a vintage machine since they are the opposite with their long, low stem and mroe race oriented positioning.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There is a definite coolness to those DB Manitous for sure. It's the only one of the color that I've seen. I like the headtube badge, very nice and tasteful. The rigid forks for those are among my favorite forks too (although I've not had the pleasure to ride one, I'd sure pick one up if I could).


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

colker1 said:


> hot.


Supa HOT ¡!


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

If we're playing, here's mine (with a 140mm BB for that 'sat on a horse' Q factor):


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Was that an MBA test bike?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Vlad said:


> Was that an MBA test bike?


MBA = Mountain Bike Action. Best of breed magazine from the 80s.

Test bike = bike given to editors for review.

MBA was a sweet mag early on, but lost me when it became overly concentrated on racing, standings, racing, standings.


----------

